# Hard Drive?



## Guphanti (Sep 18, 2019)

Does anybody know what is the 2.5" 2TB hard drive model/make/model number inside the TiVo edge? I'm trying to upgrade a TiVo Bolt and there is basically no new 2.5" 2TB PMR hard drives on the market that I can find. Thanks.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Guphanti said:


> Does anybody know what is the 2.5" 2TB hard drive model/make/model number inside the TiVo edge? I'm trying to upgrade a TiVo Bolt and there is basically no new 2.5" 2TB PMR hard drives on the market that I can find. Thanks.


The term is CMR (PMR now includes CMR and SMR). I've seen pictures of the Edge drive though don't recall the model. It is a supposedly AV rated SMR drive. Search for a Weaknees video on Edge upgrade, that is where I found the model number, just stopped the video at a point where I could read it. Someone here probably knows the model also. Edge has not been out long enough (and not sure how many actual buyers) to know how that SMR drive will hold up, you might want to consider an external 3.5 with CMR drive.


----------



## 3 Cushion John (Oct 15, 2019)

Guphanti said:


> Does anybody know what is the 2.5" 2TB hard drive model/make/model number inside the TiVo edge? I'm trying to upgrade a TiVo Bolt and there is basically no new 2.5" 2TB PMR hard drives on the market that I can find. Thanks.


I posted it on another thread. can't remember which one....
I'll go out on a limb and suggest any Seagate 2T will run fine. I tried a 2T WD in a Bolt, from Amazon and didn't work. Just sent it back to amazon. Easy.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Anyone open up an Edge yet


----------

